# 4 monitors in one ~ the future of multi-display setups??



## Jdiggity1 (May 27, 2016)

From CNET: http://www.cnet.com/products/dell-4...-monitor/?ftag=COS-05-10-aa0a&linkId=24912946

Essentially a 43" 4k display that accepts 4 separate video inputs... *Simultaneously*
They've got my attention.


----------



## Rex282 (May 28, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> From CNET: http://www.cnet.com/products/dell-4...-monitor/?ftag=COS-05-10-aa0a&linkId=24912946
> 
> Essentially a 43" 4k display that accepts 4 separate video inputs.
> They've got my attention.



I think I'm in LOVE!!!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 28, 2016)

Rex282 said:


> I think I'm in LOVE!!!


I understand your feelings, but I do already have a partner, sorry!

But the monitor's pretty cool too huh?? It's an incredible concept. Not only can it display multiple feeds from different sources, but you can enlarge one of them to fill the screen, then easily switch back to your multi-input-wonder-grid!


----------



## pmountford (May 28, 2016)

Not quite sure of the benefit to DAW users of this though? Even though I use 3 slaves I'm not interested most of the time in what they're displaying especially if the loaded template contains all that is needed for a project. Or am I missing something? Nice to have a 43" 4k monitor although the new Phillips BDM4350UC looks interesting to me...


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 28, 2016)

The Philips 4k that many people around here have does that. For a while I used it for accessing my mac mini but if you're running 4k then it gets tiny to have it in 1/4 of the monitor.


----------



## whinecellar (May 28, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> The Philips 4k that many people around here have does that. For a while I used it for accessing my mac mini but if you're running 4k then it gets tiny to have it in 1/4 of the monitor.


I was going to say the same thing. I have yet to try it though as I've been using remote desktop with most of my slaves anyway - seems pointless.


----------



## AR (May 29, 2016)

Hey folks! Nice one. I see just one problem. Where do I put my center speaker behind such huge wall?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 29, 2016)

AR said:


> Hey folks! Nice one. I see just one problem. Where do I put my center speaker behind such huge wall?



I recently faced this issue since I just got a center speaker. I fiddled around with it quite a bit but having the monitor fairly low and the speaker above so that it's fully visible seems to work. If I sit back in my chair, the speaker goes below the monitor and it does affect the sound. But if you look at other composer's studios (HZ, John Powell, Junkie XL) they all have the main driver on their speakers almost completely behind their monitors so it can't be that bad. Of course they're primarily using if for dialogue (although a touch of music as well) so it's not all that important if it's not pristine. It probably wouldn't be wise to do if you're dubbing a film. In my situation I think it my be a bit worse because I have a lot more space between the monitor/speaker than they do so the sound diffuses more and more of it hits the back of the monitor as well as possibly creating more reflections between the monitor and the back wall (standing waves?).


----------



## AllanH (May 29, 2016)

Getting multiple monitors was a game changer for me (way back when). If I had to get new displays now, I'd be looking at something like this "http:// http://www.amazon.com/LG-Electronics-25UM57-25-Inch-LED-lit/dp/B00V8FAWC2/ref=sr_1_4?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1464533751&sr=1-4&keywords=4k+monitor (www.amazon.com/LG-Electronics-25UM57-25-Inch-LED-lit/dp/B00V8FAWC2/ref=sr_1_4?s=pc&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1464533751&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=4k+monitor)" which at $180 for 2560 x 1080 seems like a good compromise.

Good 4k monitors will be down sub $250 in a year is my guess. Maybe a 35" 4K monitor is a natural next step.

EDIT: the Amazon link got mangled, so I've added quotes and a space after http


----------



## EvilDragon (May 30, 2016)

Took them long enough... Now, I don't need 4 monitors (nor do I need them to be 4K), a smaller version of this with two simultaneous inputs would be just what the doctor ordered. No bezel, one power cord... Good stuff!


One thing I'm *very* particular about, though, is 16:10 screen ratio. I want that two-headed monster to have 1200 px vertically - otherwise it's a deal breaker.


----------



## AR (Jun 2, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I recently faced this issue since I just got a center speaker. I fiddled around with it quite a bit but having the monitor fairly low and the speaker above so that it's fully visible seems to work. If I sit back in my chair, the speaker goes below the monitor and it does affect the sound. But if you look at other composer's studios (HZ, John Powell, Junkie XL) they all have the main driver on their speakers almost completely behind their monitors so it can't be that bad. Of course they're primarily using if for dialogue (although a touch of music as well) so it's not all that important if it's not pristine. It probably wouldn't be wise to do if you're dubbing a film. In my situation I think it my be a bit worse because I have a lot more space between the monitor/speaker than they do so the sound diffuses more and more of it hits the back of the monitor as well as possibly creating more reflections between the monitor and the back wall (standing waves?).


You're right, they put the speaker behind the screens, cause they don't know where to put 'em anywhere else. I found a better solution. I lowered my screens (actually I lowered my desk but just the part where the screens stand) so the screens are underneath the speakers (at least 95%). I hate to have a behind-the-wall sound on the dialog. Nothing more hateful than working on a movie (where the dialog is not fixed) and you write music around a scene and it all sums & messes up the mix


----------

